# Regional Forums > United States > Central North US >  anyone near springfield, mo?

## OzarkMountainBalls

I live in a town called willow springs and I was wondering if there was anyone else around who has the ball python bug!!

----------


## OgleRpets

I'm about an hour from Springfield, MO.

----------


## Virus

I'm from Springfield, but won't be back in the states for about another month.  I'm planning on going up to the St. Louis expo to pick up my first ball in March.


Also, How are you doing OgleR?  I didn't get to make it to Joplin when I was on leave, otherwise I would've tried to pick up some beardie leashes from you.

----------

